# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovideoita

## Resiina

Yksi YouTube ketju lisää, nyt tällä kertaa raitioteistä

Pikkuhuopalahti raitiolinja 10 päätepysäkki 13.05.2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd2uO56k5V4

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pikkuhuopalahti raitiolinja 10 päätepysäkki 13.05.2007
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd2uO56k5V4


Kylläpä mainosteipatut ovet rumentavat vaunun!

Antero

----------


## rvk1249

Laitoin äsken YouTubeen kännykällä kuvaamani pätkän, jossa 7B ajaa uusia kiskoja pitkin tilapäisesti siirretylle Pasilan päätepysäkille 13.7.2007.

----------


## late-

Kuvasin toukokuussa Croydin Tramlinkin osuudet Dundonald Road - Merton Park (etummaisesta sivuikkunasta) ja Beckenham Road - Beckenham Junction (ohjaamon läpi). Vähän muutakin sälää kuvasin, mutta pitäisi saada lyhyet pätkät editoitua siististi yhteen.

Valokuvia samalta reissulta.

----------


## vompatti

Raitiovaunuja, Brooklyn, New York, New York, USA, noin 1930:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gmxm_xboqk

----------


## vristo

Kölnin K4000- ja Stadbahn B-vaunuja:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmmjbmnXBgE

Myös Kölnin viimeiset perinteiset Duewag Gt8-vaunut tallennettiin viime vuonna videolle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5p0QQpuUkM

----------


## STIB

As one of our trams (2263) is now in Helsinki for testing, some of you might be interested in this videos of the different tram types in Zagreb:
1. One Sunday morning:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD8RjU0E8WY

2. 3x2200:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emQhj4qz6fE

3. 3 x GT-6: very old, acquired as used cars from Mannheim in 1995:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSTwCQsrLFo

4. Oldest trams, more than 50 years in use:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWwR52n6fP4

5. New and old in Summer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dCLJt9dFdk

(more form the same author on Youtube...  :Smile: )

----------


## Jykke

Löysin mielenkiintoista kuvamateriaalia Amsterdamista. Videolla näkyy että katuosuus on suljettu puomilla, joka aukeaa automaattisesti kun raitiovaunu saapuu sen eteen. Ratikan mentyä puomi sulkeutuu jälleen. Yleinenkin käytäntö Amsterdamissa?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efIif...eature=related

----------


## Fiss

> Videolla näkyy että katuosuus on suljettu puomilla, joka aukeaa automaattisesti kun raitiovaunu saapuu sen eteen. Ratikan mentyä puomi sulkeutuu jälleen. Yleinenkin käytäntö Amsterdamissa?


Enpä osaa sanoa onko käytäntö yleinen Amsterdamissa tai Hollannissa yleensä mutta samanlainen portti tuli vastaan Den Haagissa, jossa ratikoiden lisäksi ainakin jotkin taksit pääsivät portista läpi.

Mukavia nuo Amsterdamin videot. Ratikat soittelevat siellä ahkerasti kellojaan.

----------


## vristo

> Löysin mielenkiintoista kuvamateriaalia Amsterdamista. Videolla näkyy että katuosuus on suljettu puomilla, joka aukeaa automaattisesti kun raitiovaunu saapuu sen eteen. Ratikan mentyä puomi sulkeutuu jälleen. Yleinenkin käytäntö Amsterdamissa?


Minusta näytti siltä, että ko. katuosuuden autoliikenteelle tarkoitettu kaista olisi ollut remontin kourissa ja tuo ratikkaporttikin oli hieman tilapäisen näköinen. Olisikohan kyseessä vain läpiajon rajoitus ajoneuvoliikenteelle tuon remontin ajan, koska silloinhan henkilöautot ym. saattaisivat tukkia raitiovaunujen kulun?

----------


## omp

> Minusta näytti siltä, että ko. katuosuuden autoliikenteelle tarkoitettu kaista olisi ollut remontin kourissa ja tuo ratikkaporttikin oli hieman tilapäisen näköinen. Olisikohan kyseessä vain läpiajon rajoitus ajoneuvoliikenteelle tuon remontin ajan, koska silloinhan henkilöautot ym. saattaisivat tukkia raitiovaunujen kulun?


Amsterdamin metrolinja 52:n rakennustyöt ovat käsittääkseni noilla main käynnissä, joten olettaisin ko. järjestelyjen liittyvän jotenkin siihen.

----------


## Waltsu

Portteja käytetään myös, jos raitiokiskojen alue on työn alla, jottei kiskoille hyväksytty kumipyöräliikenne sinne eksyisi. Paikalla olevassa liikennemerkissä lukee tällöin _tramlaan opgebroken_ tms.

----------


## Compact

Ei varsinaisesti YouTube, vaan HKL-video.

http://www.hel2.fi/HKL/video/HKL_On_the_move_5min.wmv

Filmissä on mukana myös liuta srs:läisiä, poroerotuksessa.

----------


## vristo

Mielenkiintoinen YouTube-video Edinburghin raitiotieprojektista:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDGh0v-0EoA

----------


## Jykke

Muutama filmin pätkä Zürichin raitiovaunuista: 

Vanhempaa kastia olevan ratikan ajamista.

Raitiovaunulinja 9 kuvattuna Hirzenbachista Milchbuckiin. Saman linjan varrellla on erikoisuutena raitiovaunutunneli, jossa ratikoiden on vaihdettava puolta, jotta ovet olisivat keskilaiturin puolella.

Raitiovaunulinja 11 kuvattuna Auzelgista Oerlikonin rautatieasemalle.

Forchbahn on pikaraitiotie, joka on luokiteltu osaksi S-bahnia (S18). Zürichin päässä Forchbahn kulkee kadulla, muiden raitiovaunujen kanssa jonkin matkaa, joskaan ei pysähdy kaikilla pysäkeillä.

Forbachin juna ohittamassa maanalaisen pysäkin vauhdilla.

Zürichin matalalattiaisia Cobria.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Minusta tuollainen turhanpäiväinen höpinä ei ainakaan nosta joukkoliikenteen tasoa.Pelleksi heittäytyvä kuski yrittää olla hauska,mutta epäonnistuu täydellisesti.Mauton ja asiaton.Idiootti.....


No mutta kyseinen kuljettahan on päässyt kymppiuutisten loppukevennykseenkin ansioistaan matkustajakuulutusten saralla.

----------


## Resiina

Hakaniemi 20.04.2013 (Ratikat)
http://youtu.be/OOT6QIWxov4

----------


## ess

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjtU1oB6aBk

Kuvasin eilisöistä kiskotyötä Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä.

----------


## ess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9JcgN6o7T8

Raitiovaunuja Aleksandriassa Egyptissä. Villin näköistä menoa.  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCMROd0Oj74

Tämä video taas on Itä-Berliinistä vuodelta 1989.

----------


## JP12

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCMROd0Oj74
> Tämä video taas on Itä-Berliinistä vuodelta 1989.


Toki hienoa, että itäsaksalainenkin raitoliikenne vaikuttaa toimineen paremmin kuin tämänpäiväinen helsinkiläinen...

----------


## JE

...niin, varsinkin kun Itä-Berliinin liikennelaitos vielä 1970-luvun alussa ajoi ratikkaliikenteen lakkautusta. Vaunut säilyivät valtiojohdon painostuksen seurauksena. Verrattain pitkälle, eli 1990-luvun puoliväliin saakka ajossa oli kaksiakselisia, 1980-luvun DDR-mittapuullakin jo varsin onnettomia vaunuja, eikä verkostonkaan kunnossa ollut kehumista.

----------


## Timppak

> Toki hienoa, että itäsaksalainenkin raitoliikenne vaikuttaa toimineen paremmin kuin tämänpäiväinen helsinkiläinen...


Melkoista risteyksissä seisoskelua tuo vaikutti olevan. Ihan samanlaista menoa oli myös viime vuonna tuolla vieraillessa. Kalusto oli tosin modernisoitunut ja kuljettajien takatukka kadonnut, liekö se sitten modernin liikenteen kriteereitä.

----------


## Surreri

> Minusta tuollainen turhanpäiväinen höpinä ei ainakaan nosta joukkoliikenteen tasoa.Pelleksi heittäytyvä kuski yrittää olla hauska,mutta epäonnistuu täydellisesti.Mauton ja asiaton.Idiootti.....


Aika tiukka linja, olen eri mieltä. Eihän sitä mitään stand-up komiikkaa kannatakaan yrittää, mutta asialliset kuulutukset mallin mukaan O.K.
Minusta 6T:llä voi hyvin kuuluttaa, että Hietalahdessa pidetään aikatauluntasaustauko ja matka-aika rautatieasemalle on XX-minuuttia. Onhan käynyt niinkin, että porukka on lähtenyt vaunusta, kun Hietalahdessa on ollut tasaustauko yli minuutin kuljettajan mitään selittelemättä.

Olisi suorastaan toivottavaa, että pe-su linjalla yhdeksän kuljettajat ilmoittaisivat satamaan saavuttaessa mahdollisuudesta käyttää myös linjaa 6T satamasta rautatieasemalle viikonloppuisin. Vaikka tv-uutisia katsoessa voi saada käsityksen, ettei pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella ole elämää, tulee satamaan porukkaa ympäri suomea joille raitioliikenteen "viimeisimmät" muutokset ole niin selviä.
Kuuluttamalla 6T mahdollisuudesta helpottavat niin matkustajien kuin myös kuljettajakollegoiden matkantekoa, kun kaikki eivät yritä tunkea siihen ysiin, 6T:n ollessa lähes tyhjänä.
Mitä alkoholin käyttöön puuttumiseen vaunussa tulee, niin onhan tuo hyvä, että matkustajat ymmärtävät  kuljettajan seuraavan liikenteen lisäksi myös mitä siellä matkustamossa tapahtuu. Enemmän karsastan kuljettajia, jotka kääntävät sisäpeilin nurin vaunuun tullessaan.

----------


## Surreri

Stadin ratikoiden vaunun 50 kaudenavauskierrokset toukokuun 18.päivältä.

http://youtu.be/QaEmttKta4U

----------


## Karosa

HKL 401:llä testataan nopeuksia
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=400665866711328

----------


## Albert

Uusi ratikka
Moro -lehti

----------


## Joonas Pio

Berliinistä pari videota:

BVG 7087, Tatra KT4D
BVG 8011, Bombardier FLEXITY Berlin

----------


## Max

Puolasta Ylä-Sleesian verkolta raitiolinja 9 reitillä Chorzów - Świętochłowice - Bytom. "Mielenkiintoisia" rakenteellisia ratkaisuja, joita meillä tuskin voisi ajatellakaan  :Smile:  Viiden minuutin kohdalta alkaen ajellaan pitkät pätkät yksiraiteisella radalla kadulla, jossa vastaantuleville autoille ei jää muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin väistellä pysäköityjen autojen sekaan. Seitsemän minuutin paikkeilla ja uudelleen noin 8:50 on risteys, jossa yksiraiteinen rata kohtaa kaksiraiteisen. Yksiraiteiselle osuudelle kääntyvä vaunu ryhmittyy ennen risteystä vastakkaisen suunnan kiskolle ja myös autokaistalle...

----------


## Surreri

Muutama lyhyt pokkarikameravideo kesälomareissulta. 
Videon kuvanlaadun saa säädettyä ihan HD tasolle saakka oikean alareunan mutterista valitsemalla.

Budapestin 54metrinen Siemensin matalalattiavaunu (kesto 0:56):
http://youtu.be/EpFSvlK9bqM

Uutta ja vanhaa kalustoa kadunkulmassa Novi Belgradissa Serbiassa (kesto 1:13):
http://youtu.be/Pad8vre6qlc

Tatralla liikkeellä Belgradissa (kesto 2:49):
http://youtu.be/9GIoorTMBmo

----------


## Surreri

Jatketaan edelleen Belgradissa:

CAF Urbos 3 selviytyi mielestäni hyvin, joltain osin kurjassakin kunnossa olevalla rataverkolla.
Testikyytini jäi muutamaan ajeluun. Poikkeusliikenteen vuoksi tuli vaihdettua sananen kuljettajan kanssa. Hän oli niin positiivisen oloinen kaveri, että uskaltauduin kysäisemään myös pikaista mahdollisuutta kuvata ohjaamoa ;-) 
Videon kuvanlaadun saa säädettyä ihan HD tasolle saakka oikean alareunan mutterista valitsemalla.

CAF Urbos 3 at Belgrade, Serbia
http://youtu.be/QEcxlt57PAE (Kesto 3:57)

----------


## Prompter

Elävää sisäkuvaa tämän hetken uusimmasta Articista (402):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW9LqIKEv-M

----------


## MrArakawa

Tunnelmakuvia vaunusta 339 ohjelmassa Ruotsalainen kesä Suomessa, katsottavissaYle Areenassa vielä hetken (rv-osuus alkaa kohdasta 23:20).

----------


## ess

Munkkiniemen kaksisuuntainen raide ohjaamoperspektiivistä:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds_VP38r5qU

----------


## tsvk

Toronto Transit Commissionin johtajia esittelemässä Torontoon hankittua uutta raitiovaunutyyppiä/-mallia ja sen ominaisuuksia:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMM3n80hTQw

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flexity...nto_streetcar)

----------


## 339-DF

Wikin mukaan tuolla on tehty koeajoja vajaat kaksi vuotta, ennen kuin ensimmäinen vaunu pääsee linjalle. Aikamoista.

Helsingissä tuohon meni alle kaksi kuukautta ja nyt, kun vuosi on kulunut ensimmäisestä linja-ajosta, Articit tuntuvat toimivan käytännössä moitteettomasti linjalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Wikin mukaan tuolla on tehty koeajoja vajaat kaksi vuotta, ennen kuin ensimmäinen vaunu pääsee linjalle. Aikamoista.


Aikamoinen on myös tilattujen vaunujen määrä: 204 kpl. Ehkä pitkä koeajoaika on ihan järkevääkin, jos halutaan tuotantolaitokselta noin monta "valmista" vaunua.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Raitiotiesuunnittelua australialaiseen tapaan eli videoita Canberran lightrail-hankkeista:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEjscbA4keM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeuFLjA4nmM

----------


## petteri

> Wikin mukaan tuolla on tehty koeajoja vajaat kaksi vuotta, ennen kuin ensimmäinen vaunu pääsee linjalle. Aikamoista.
> 
> Helsingissä tuohon meni alle kaksi kuukautta ja nyt, kun vuosi on kulunut ensimmäisestä linja-ajosta, Articit tuntuvat toimivan käytännössä moitteettomasti linjalla.


Helsingissä ensimmäiset ajot koesarjan vaunuilla olivat kesäkuussa 2013 ja sarjavaunujen kalustotoimitukset alkavat ensi vuonna, kaksi vuotta tuostakin tulee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingissä ensimmäiset ajot koesarjan vaunuilla olivat kesäkuussa 2013 ja sarjavaunujen kalustotoimitukset alkavat ensi vuonna, kaksi vuotta tuostakin tulee.


Helsinki:
- eka vaunu saapui kesäkuussa 2013
- eka vaunu esiteltiin yleisölle elokuussa 2013
- eka vaunu matkustajaliikenteessä (revenue service) elokuussa 2013
- eka sarjavaunu saapuu loppuvuonna 2015

Toronto:
- eka vaunu saapui syyskuussa 2012
- eka vaunu esiteltiin yleisölle marraskuussa 2012
- eka vaunu matkustajaliikenteessä 31.8.2014
- ekan sarjavaunun saapumisesta wiki ei vielä puhu mitään

Helsingissä saapumisesta matkustajaliikenteeseen siis kaksi kuukautta, Torontossa kaksi vuotta.

----------


## Ketorin

Schwarzfahrer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFQXcv1k9OM

Saksalainen lyhytelokuva. 2-akselisia vaunuja kahdella perävaunulla niinkin myöhään kuin vuonna 1993.

Kuvattu Berliinissä; vaunu olisi varmaan tätä sarjaa: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gothawagen_T57

----------


## hmikko

Amerikkalaisen Streetblogs-sivuston video Zürichin joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä ratikoineen:

http://vimeo.com/108884155

----------


## petteri

> Amerikkalaisen Streetblogs-sivuston video Zürichin joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä ratikoineen:


Hmm. 

Zürichissä ratikat kulkevat kadulla, matkustajia todellakin riittää, 202 miljoonaa nousua vuodessa. Keskustaan ei tule yhtään busseja. 

Millainen nopeus on keskustassa? Otetaan satunnaisen ruuhkainen linja 7 keskustan läpi: Väliksi otetaan Bahnhofenge - Haldenegg eli kuljetaan paikallisen ratikkaruuhkan läpi. Matkaa on google mapsin mukaan 2,3 km ja välillä on kuusi pysäkkiä.

Matkaopas antaa matka-ajaksi 12 minuuttia.

Tässä videossa ratikka kulkee tuon välin ajassa 17:10 - 28:30, jolloin nopeudeksi tulee 12,1 km/h. Matkaoppaan mukaan nopeus olisi 11,5 km/h.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJplz9NZwok

Otetaan vertailuksi Helsingin linja 6, väli Aleksanterin teatteri - Hakaniemi, ikävimmän keskustan läpi myös, matkaa on 2,6 km ja välillä on myös 6 pysäkkiä, reittiopas antaa matka-ajaksi ruuhkassa myös 12 minuuttia, nopeus 13 km/h, pieni ero pysäkkivälissä selittää tuosta osan, kuinka hyvin tuo arvio pitää on sitten toinen juttu. 

Tämä nyt oli vaan mielenkiintoinen vertailukohde. 

JK. Ennen kuin joku ulvahtaa metrosta, Zurichin S-bahnilla on noin 140 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa, tunneleita ja keskusta-asemia, joten S-bahn nousumäärä Zürichissä on samassa luokassa kuin nykyään Helsingin seudun metrolla ja kaupunkiratajunilla yhteensä ja S-bahnilla pääsee käytännössä lähes joka suuntaan pidempiä matkoja.

Mutta joka tapauksessa Zürich on mielenkiintoinen esimerkki katutason ratikoista. Samalla ollaan suunnilleen Helsingin kokoisella kaupunkiseudulla, jolla ei myöskään ratikoita koskaan lopetettu.

----------


## Ketorin

Joku kiva saksalainen on kuvannut Pyongyangin raitioteitä.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWjjD-lOezM

Huomatkaa ajanmukaiset siirtymäkaarteet, ajolangan tarkka ripustus ja vaunujen hyvä huolto.

Ajavatko nuo tuossa muuten vaihteisiin virroitin alhaalla, vai väistävätkö vain huonoa ajolangan kohtaa?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Joku kiva saksalainen on kuvannut Pyongyangin raitioteitä.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWjjD-lOezM


Sama käyttäjä on tehnyt videot myös Pyongyangin (menikö oikein?) metrosta ja trollikoista... Todella mielenkiintoista katsottavaa!

----------


## hmikko

> Pyongyangin (menikö oikein?)


Suomenkielinen kirjoitusasu ilmeisesti Pjongjang.

----------


## Jontsa73

Ohessa muutama linkki videoihini helsinkiläisistä raitiovaunuista:

Artic esittely syksyltä 2014

Raitiovaunuliikennettä syksyisessä Munkkiniemessä (syksy 2014):

Tänään Helsingissä sataa pitkästä aikaa lunta, loskakelit oli myös helmikuussa 2012, kun Hakaniemestä hyppäsin mannen kyytiin.
Düwag GT8N at Helsinki

----------


## Jontsa73

Moi

Ohessa linkki videooni Tallinnan CAF Urbos AXL vaunusta

https://youtu.be/hUq4gc95ovA

----------


## Taivaankumma

Wieniläisten raitiovaunujen matkan pää:

http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Wien-he...laegt/12079175

Video nähtävillä noin viikon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Katsokaa tämän mainosvideon loppua (näytetään telkkarissa kanssa):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg-8lti3uhk

Eli kysymys on: Onko Spårakoff ollut vuokrattuna Suomen ainoaan toiseen raitiovaunukaupunkiin Kajaaniin vai onko Stadissa jokin erämaapätkä josta emme tähän asti ole tienneet?  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg-8lti3uhk
> 
> Eli kysymys on: Onko Spårakoff ollut vuokrattuna Suomen ainoaan toiseen raitiovaunukaupunkiin Kajaaniin vai onko Stadissa jokin erämaapätkä josta emme tähän asti ole tienneet? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Eiköhän tuo ole ihan puhdasta trikkikuvausta tai miksi sitä nykytekniikalla sanotaankaan? Tuskin ovat Kajaanissakaan rataa suolle vetäneet...

----------


## PSi

Tätä pätkää taidettiin kuvata Koskelan halleilla kun SRS:llä oli tutustusmiskäynti kiskopajalle 24.11.2015.

pekka

----------


## Resiina

Tukholma 16.03.2016
Lindingöbana
Hidas https://youtu.be/Cl5mzV6sI3k noin 20 min
Nopea https://youtu.be/VA6LHw_qcvA  noin 7 min
Tvärbana
Hidas https://youtu.be/t8xosvt8Ddk noin 47 min
Nopea https://youtu.be/3792DApJD8Y noin 9 min
Nockebybana
Hidas https://youtu.be/M1zkKgWng7M noin 16 min
Nopea https://youtu.be/HFd4heqnaB0  noin 6 min
Ropsten
https://youtu.be/Zpvx2s1rY78  noin 2 min

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tukholma 16.03.2016
> Lindingöbana
> Hidas https://youtu.be/Cl5mzV6sI3k noin 20 min
> Nopea https://youtu.be/VA6LHw_qcvA  noin 7 min
> Tvärbana
> Hidas https://youtu.be/t8xosvt8Ddk noin 47 min
> Nopea https://youtu.be/3792DApJD8Y noin 9 min
> Nockebybana
> Hidas https://youtu.be/M1zkKgWng7M noin 16 min
> ...


Hyvät videot olet tehnyt!

----------


## Resiina

Berliini ja Potsdam 14-17.09.2016
Berliini U55
https://youtu.be/83_8TWmX1N4 
Raitiotiet Linja 87
https://youtu.be/4oiL56B1-s8 
Raitiotiet Linja 88
https://youtu.be/Ovskgn_VxPo 
Raitiotiet Linja 89
https://youtu.be/MHRUzFUbpcI 
Berliinin raitiotiet
https://youtu.be/ZfjOWSXQzpM 
Berliinin S-bana
https://youtu.be/NZ3e-WgW84k 
Potsdamin raitiotiet
https://youtu.be/aSxuTBd2KAo

----------


## Resiina

Raitiovideo
Itä Pasila 19.06.2018
https://youtu.be/7jZaeF0Dhsw

Linja 7 Keskustaan päin vanhalla reitillä

----------


## PSi

Pitipä oikein silmiä hieraista, mutta ei, ei se sittenkään ollut Valmet:

https://youtu.be/ImzWURtd43g?t=375

pekka

----------


## Husse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxmIgTJL7pI Tampereen ratikan ensimmäinen käynti Pyynikintorilla.

----------


## EVhki

Tuli YouTubessa vastaan varsin vanhoja videoita Ruotsista ja osassa niistä on ratikat pääosassa. Pätkiä on jopa kuljettajan näkövinkkelistä 1900-luvun alusta. Seuraavat videot kanavalta ainakin keskittyvät ratikoihin ja ovat nähdäkseni varsin laadukkaita:

Tukholman rengaslinja 1909

Göteborgin raitioteitä vuonna 1907

Lisää Tukholman raitioteitä vuodelta 1909

Lisäksi seuraavassa videossa on vähän materiaalia hevosratikoista mukana:

Stockholmsutstälningen 1897

En ole tätä ketjua ehtinyt käydä läpi, mutta onko muilla tullut vastaan tämän tason materiaalia noin kaukaa raitioteiden historiasta? Olisi kiinnostava nähdä, kun noista välittyi jotenkin aika hienosti aikakauden tunnelma kaduilla.

----------

